# Best way to attach substrate to pvc pipe?



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

I have my pvc pipe caves all cut for my tank. What is the best way to attach substrate(gravel) to the pvc?


----------



## f u z z (Mar 19, 2008)

I Used GE Silicone II clear (aquarium safe), squirted it along the length of my pipe, took a paintbrust ($0.88 at WalMart) brushed it around and sprinkled my substrate... well like sprinkles. 
But i was using a finer substrate than gravel, but i'm sure if you glob it on it woould work as well.

Or just put the silicone on the pvc, EVERYWHERE, and roll it amongst the rocks.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

f u z z said:


> GE Silicone II clear (aquarium safe)





f u z z said:


> GE Silicone II clear (aquarium safe)





f u z z said:


> GE Silicone II clear (aquarium safe)


its silicone 1 buddy.... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... hp?t=21234
silicone 2 is unsafe or toxic or something

but to the OP,

just smear silicone 1 to the pvc roll in substrate and your good... if you got bigger substrate(like me) i individually stuck the substrate(rocks) on it[/b]


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

TheeMon said:


> its silicone 1 buddy.... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... hp?t=21234
> silicone 2 is unsafe or toxic or something


from the thread you linked :



> the Silicone II gives off ammonia while curing, so use it and cure it in a spot far away from all fish tanks. It does not contain arsenic or any other mildewcides. It is not as strong as original silicone but safer for you to use since breathing the acetic acid fumes from the original formulation is harzardous.


The "kitchen and bath" varient of both silicone I and II is going to be toxic.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## chillout (Jan 30, 2007)

I never actually made one, but someone shared this with me.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... t=cave+pvc

Heres the pics that are no longer being hosted in that thread:


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

You can see the cave I made on the bottom right:










I went and bought some cheap aquarium silicone, squeezed it on the pvc pipe heavily then rolled the pipe in a pile of the substrate.

After this step some parts of the pipe were bare, but the more I rolled the more the attached substrate would come off which was counterproductive. So I let them sit for 24 hours then did a second coat of silicone and substrate. Second coat worked like a charm!


----------

